# AEP with pictures



## bartada

Went to AEP this weekend. Here are some pics.
My son:








My 3lb 6oz'er:


----------



## mossboss

Did you guys eat all the bass in the picture? Looks like a great day of fishing!


----------



## bartada

I will answer with another picture:


----------



## leckig

float tubes? nice catfish!


----------



## bartada

No float tube. Just casting from the bank.


----------



## misfit

> I will answer with another picture:


 that does it!!!!
i'm headed to the freezwer.hope i got plenty of crisco left


----------



## dutchlundy

The picture with all the fish on the hooks reminded me of a few of our lakes back in the 70's the same ones that got fished out and depleated beyond saving. Every one of those fish look like egged up females that you pulled off beds. HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF CATCH AND RELEASE so your kids and their kids can enjoy this free recreational area in the future? why not eat the blue-gill and pan fish? I dont want to come across so negative, it is jus that I love AEP, and this isnt the first time I hear about people taking tons of good fish out of the lakes. I can only hope that Ohio Fishing game, comes in and regulates this at least size and amount taken.


----------



## ShakeDown

Although we respect opinions on both sides, it is not OGF's place or right to "regulate" what our members do or don't do outside of this website. If they were within their legal rights as licensed Ohio fisherman, the law entitles them to keep fish under those limitations, whether or not another angler agrees or disagrees with it.


----------



## leckig

I agree with Dutch. Taking a spawning bluegill is OK because there are plentiful but spawning LM Bass...

I do not understand this - everywhere in Europe you cannot fish almost any fish during their spawning time. Here, in US spawning is the prime fishing time.

Also, I though AEP have special bass fishing rules, I think they have specific size you cannot keep, isn't?


----------



## Basskisser1

I am sicken by those pictures...........BASS should be caught and released!!! BASS don't belong on a peg board. Walleye do! There are plenty of other types of fish to eat...bluegill, crappie, perch, walleye, catfish.
I hope you don't make too many trips to AEP....there will not be any bass left for the true sportsman to catch and RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gyger222

There's 19 big bass that will never be caught again.


----------



## dutchlundy

I understand all the info. you provided, The people who fished out Ceasars, Cumberland, Dale hollow, and lakes back in the day were also following regulations. unfortunately it took those lakes 25 years to recover. These are small pond/lakes that taking that many females from one lake could basically kill the eco environment of the pond. My point is that campaignes like catch and release and save the fish and promotions like that exist to save fishing. Just because they follow a 30 year old permit rule that isnt even governed, doesnt make it right. This is just my opinion. I would like to hear the opinion of you AEP faithfull out there.


----------



## fishintiger

That's a nice fish your son is holding? Did he catch that one himself? Looks like it was a good outing. Nothing beats a nice day with some friends catching fish.


----------



## Rooster

A picture is worth a 1000 words.those pics are the best argument for keeping a tight lip on AEP pond information.

I have sent several Emails to both AEP and the ODNR asking about the possibility of creating some trophy bass ponds. No answer as of yet.

The real shame is that many of the AEP ponds would benefit from people taking small bass to eat (posted with signs). Further, the bluegills are plentiful and tasty to eat. The point being that there are plenty of fish for those looking for a fry. I dont think that ANY ponds will benefit from the wholesale removal of 2-3LB fish. I know that my opinion will be labeled as negative. However, is there anyone that believes that eating those bass will have a positive impact on the fishery?


----------



## Big Daddy

They are some nice fish. Congrats. From the smiles on everyone's faces, that trip won't soon be forgotten!  

I'm not going to come down on the guys for keeping fish. As long as they are within the legal limits, it's their call. I have kept and eaten bass before, not in the past several years though, unless it was a badly gill hooked bleeder that had no chance to survive. I bass fish for fun, and keep some crappie, gills, walleye, or perch for the table. 

If anyone would like, they can discuss bass limits and regulations with the Div. of Wildlife through the ODNR website. If there is any chance of a closed season or slot limits, etc., they are the ones that need to hear it. 

Nice fish.


----------



## HCF

Nice fish looks like it was a good time and good eats. I don't discriminate, all fish fry up the same may taste a little different, I myself don't care for the taste of bass. Of course your going to get all kinds of opinions with having peg board an dinner pictures with people preaching C&R.


----------



## lekidd

Hey, nice catch fellas, I bet it was a lot of fun...however, I have to agree with some of the other posts, you could really put a hurtin on those small strip ponds! Yes you have every right to take your limit, the law says so (don't know the regulations at AEP) but please try to practice a little catch and release. It's darn good practice for future generations/other sportspersons, especially in small pits like at AEP. It will have a huge effect on your youngster to be mindful of the future. It takes quite a few years to grow bass like those, especially in the small pits where their numbers are limited. You and the youngster will get just as much if not more of a kick by releasing unharmed the large gamefish to swim, reproduce and be caught another day. You will feel good about it too! These catch and release practices do help to ensure quality fishing experiences for all. Again, great catch but please think of releasing some of these quality game fish! Best wishes!


----------



## truck

Congrats on the fish guys.


----------



## squid_1

Great catch! Have been going down to AEP for 30 years, that picture reminds me of the good ole days down there. While some may disagree with the harvesting of those fish it was enjoyable I'm sure. I was down there this past weekend and the several ponds I fished ,neither had bass on BEDS, they were all in the cruise mode. I saw plenty that size and larger, I was gill fishing though. I don't see many bashing the Amish that hit these ponds and take everything or "The Wilds" that is getting all that land for next to nothing. All the trophy ponds are located within the confines of the Wilds too bad we will never get to fish them again. Take what you want if its legal just don't waste!


----------



## bronzebackyac

If it makes you guys feel any better, I know that there is at least one 5 pounder left at AEP after that meat drive. I did not put it in my post b/c it is assumed, but all of our bass were caught and released with the exception of the one that my buddie caught on nightcrawler that swallowed the hook. On a side note alot of the bluegill and the 1 bass that we kept had small yellow parasites (maggots) in the meat. has anyone else found that to be the case at AEP or elsewhere.


----------



## bartada

I have taken the picture out since it has angered so many people. I respect everyone's opinion.


----------



## newbuckeye

Isn't America wonderfull? We can all have our opinions, no matter how main stream, left or right field, and we don't have to worry about getting shot or car bombed for voicing our thoughts. In MY opinion, if these are legal fish, they are well within their right to keep a legal limit. It is constanty beating a restated and dead issue that will make people stop sharing their success with us.


----------



## truck

Heck might as well take all your pics out  you are not going to make the self appointed real sportsman happy no matter what you do


----------



## bkr43050

bronzebackyac said:


> On a side note alot of the bluegill and the 1 bass that we kept had small yellow parasites (maggots) in the meat. has anyone else found that to be the case at AEP or elsewhere.


 That would be grub worm parasites. I don't know that I could bring myself to do so but they state that you can eat the fish with grub worms if properly cooked without any effect. I just know that I would personally have to be very hungry to do so.

You will find the worm problems in a lot of ponds and warmer waters and moreso as the weather warms up. It is a normal lifecycle for the grub and they are not present in the fish all through the year. I don't know whether you would ever find them in the winter/cold months which gives more of a reason to pull those gills through the ice.


----------



## Lucky

This reminds me of a guy I fished with in Michigan.He kept every Bass we caught so he could get some attention,and we did catch a lot of Big Bass.He would drag that stringer of fish all over town to show off.I quit fishing with him.It killed me to see that many nice Bass destroyed.I've kept only one Bass in my life and that was a 7lb.3oz. from C.C.Lake and I had it mounted,and this was after spawning.With no regulations I guess keeping these fish is up to the individual,but C&R is more sportsman like.That's my 2 cents worth...Lucky :B


----------



## leckig

newbuckeye said:


> It is constanty beating a restated and dead issue that will make people stop sharing their success with us.


not right! 3 years ago I did not understand the idea of C&R at all, it was senseless to me. It is only because of this website and discussions like this I very rarely take a fish with me.

Talks such as this are very much needed, as long as everyone respects everyone else.


----------



## newbuckeye

leckig said:


> not right! 3 years ago I did not understand the idea of C&R at all, it was senseless to me. It is only because of this website and discussions like this I very rarely take a fish with me.
> 
> Talks such as this are very much needed, as long as everyone respects everyone else.


my point exactly, lekig, so where was the respect?


----------



## leckig

well, you are perfectly right this time.


----------



## Lundy

Basskisser1 said:


> BASS should be caught and released!!! BASS don't belong on a peg board. Walleye do!


Why, what's the difference between walleye and bass, other than an emotional bias that's been created by B.A.S.S. over the years.

Bartada,
Nice catch guys, It looks like you had fun.


Everyone has their own opinions on everything fishing, not just catch and release or catch and grease, but that's ALL they are, personal opinions.

If you really feel the need to beat down a fellow fisherman, call or write the ODNR and provide them with your ideas, thoughts and management insights. Maybe you can swing a change in management practices to more your way of thinking. Put all of that energy to good use, don't waste it beating down a couple of fisherman and his Young son that violated no regulations


----------



## newbuckeye

Well said, Lundy!


----------



## misfit

ditto kim.



> BASS should be caught and released!!! BASS don't belong on a peg board. Walleye do!


 i'll never understand the mentality behind statements like that  
although i believe in selective harvest and the idea of protection to a degree,for almost all fish,i can't see how anyone can be so obsessed with and worship/glorify one species,yet at the same time,deem it perfectly acceptable to harvest any other species   
i don't think browbeating people over the subject will change things nearly as easily as respectful,enlighteng/educational discussion.


----------



## bkr43050

Congratulations Bartada to you and your son on the catches by the way. So how big was that one that your boy caught? I can remember a few pictures I have of nice bass from when I was a kid but I don't think any were that size. That will certainly be a picture that he can cherish for many years to come.


----------



## HCF

misfit said:


> ditto kim.
> 
> i'll never understand the mentality behind statements like that
> although i believe in selective harvest and the idea of protection to a degree,for almost all fish,i can't see how anyone can be so obsessed with and worship/glorify one species,yet at the same time,deem it perfectly acceptable to harvest any other species
> 
> well said


----------



## fished-out

I remember a time when I kept anything of size that I caught, including 5-7 pound bass. The fact of the matter was, I didn't catch fish of that size very often. I was a shore fisherman who occasionally lucked out in the spring and caught a mess of big bass off the beds. When it happened, it felt great and I was proud and wanted to share the experience with family and friends. Didn't happen often though.

By my late 20's, I was a much better fisherman and started making regular catchs of bigger fish. I also remember my first release. Caught it from shore, in the spring, full of eggs. The feeling also was great--and I still shared the experience with family and friends.

Eventually got a boat, moved on to walleye, smallmouth, etc. Nowadays, I don't fish for largemouth bass much. The fish I keep are usually bluegills and crappie because I prefer the taste. Occasionally, walleye or smallmouth when I get a taste for them, usually 2-3 pound fish. The bigger ones swim free. That goes for crappie over a pound as well.

The bottom line and not to wax too philosophical--as fishermen we go through transitions in our skill level and our desire to harvest fish. The Amish fish for food--pure and simple. Others harvest because of the novelty of a great catch, or because they paid for the guided trip, or any of a hundred other reasons. Eventually, if they fish alot (I hit the lakes 40-50 times a year--and I don't ice fish anymore!), I think they arrive at some sort of catch and release philosophy. I also think we ought to realize we've all been there and allow others to arrive at this philosophy on their own. Education is fine--browbeating is not. "....cast the first stone...'

fished-out


----------



## bartada

My son's fish was 2lbs 8oz. He has been fishing since he was 3 and can out fish me any day of the week. He is only 7.


----------



## bkr43050

I have three boys of my own and on any given day one or two of them can do the same to me. So I know where you are coming from on that one. It doesn't bother me a bit because I get more enjoyment out of them doing the catching anyways.


----------



## Hatchetman

Well, I was all ready for a long post on this subject but Lundy and Misfit said all that need's to be said....well done. Only thing I can add is what if Ray Scott had started the C.A.S.S., as in carp or cats. It would probably be ok to put bass on a nail board then....


----------



## Big Daddy

Fished-out, man, you nailed it... THANK YOU.

Bartada, glad to see you've got a young one interested in fishing! Me too! My son is 8 now, and fishes with me a lot. This Fall, if you can get up here to NE Ohio, I'll take you and your son steelie fishing. Talk about a BLAST!


----------



## Basskisser1

misfit said:


> ditto kim.
> 
> i'll never understand the mentality behind statements like that
> although i believe in selective harvest and the idea of protection to a degree,for almost all fish,i can't see how anyone can be so obsessed with and worship/glorify one species,yet at the same time,deem it perfectly acceptable to harvest any other species



Perhaps these points might better express my point of view:
The state stocks walleye/saugeye by the hundreds of thousands. I'm sure the numbers of bass they stock fall well short of that. Walleye/saugeyes are more often associated with larger bodies of water where harvesting won't have as much of a detrimental effect as the harvesting of bass in relatively small lakes, such as found at AEP. Lake Erie has 25 (?) million walleye in it. How many bass, especially big ones which are probably 7-8 years old would there be in a 50 acre strip pit? Take out a good amount and there's still bass there but how long will it take to produce big ones like that again. We've seen more than one pond that had a good population of large fish be ruined by people taking too many of those big ones. One place used to produce 14-15 inchers with 17-20 inchers fairly common. Now the average is 12 inchers with an occasional 15 incher being caught. It is very difficult for a bass population to rebound, as compared to a good walleye hatch on Lake Erie, or the stocking of several hundred thousand saugeyes in several lakes. One last point, fishing is known to be an activity that is passed down to kids, grandkids and others you associate with.Take a few to eat but why not pass on the chance for them to get a big one? I still remember when our grandson, 3 at the time, caught an 18 inch smallie in a stream. The look on his face and the excited yell of " I caught a big bass!" was priceless.


----------



## misfit

those points are good ones that i was already aware of,and was going to mention.but i've been waiting for them to be brought up as a defense.
i was merely questioning the thinking in the posted quote because it was a "general" blanket statement in which none of your points were brought out.and "implies" that bass in general,are much more important than those other species,to the point people some people obsess over the idea of killing one from any waters under any conditions.those type of reactions are common and do much less to enlighten people and support your case than the information you put forth in your last post.
i am in no way,an advocate of indiscriminate harvesting of ANY species,including the put and take you mention,as well as bass in large or small waters.having fished for many species for well over 50 years,i have learned a little,including the fact that sugar will catch more flys than vinager.
approached in the right way,with a logical arguement,people are much more prone to listen,than when they are simply slapped upside the head with hasty remarks made as a result of blind passion.


----------



## jeffmo

fish are for eating!
who cares if it's a stringer of bass,walleye,catfish,bluegill or whatever!
to all of those who are bashing this guy(and all the others who have the audacity to eat a SACRED bass),lighten up.i know people who won't eat fish from erie so that kinda limits their walleye and yellow perch possibilities doesn't it? here's a thought,maybe,just maybe they LIKE the taste of bass better than any other fish.maybe these same guys feel that walleye should be strictly a c&r species and feel upset when they see the pics of walleye on pegs.
i imagine that many more people would post pics of their catches but they don't want to be hassled by the holier than thou bass anglers society!


----------



## jeffgummy

Wow what a thread, this is one of those issues where everyone feels pretty passionately, yeah I guess I want to add my .02. 

I have to admit it actually made me a little sick seeing all of those big bass hanging there on the boards. To me the issue wasn't the eating of the bass, I love a fish sandwich as much as anyone. I guess it all depends on why the bass where kept, if it was to have an awesome fish fry that's one thing, but if the point is to hang them on a board and show the world that you are a good fisherman, that's what they make cameras for. I am not trying to insult anyone, maybe some people like the stronger taste the big ones have, I say go for it. We are on the top of the food chain, I think we have earned the right to eat what we want as long as its legal. That being said, it does take a bass a long time in Ohio to get to 3 or 4 lbs and something tells me a guy would have to throw back quite a few 12 or 15 inch bass to get a stringer like that. 

Jeffgummy


----------



## Brian.Smith

People are just jealous,you had a hell of a day fishing you and your boy had alot of fun,I remember when my 4 year old daughter caught her first trout,it was just legal but she wanted that fish and it made her so happy to show her mom.Yes we should have released it ,but the look on my daughters face showing it to my wife was worth it.Why bash this guy when we should be saying well done( well done).I wish i could of seen your pics


----------



## bkr43050

Hopefully by now everyone has figured out that Bartada did not come here to get everyone's counseling and criticism on the matter. I am sure he has heard enough viewpoints on the matter. Let's all try to keep in mind when we wish to discuss and persuade others of our own opinions that we do not use someone else's post or experience as a forum for that debate. I am sure that everyone who takes a picture of their fish before releasing them and post them on here don't want to have to read posts from guys saying that you should have kept those for the frying pan. It is the same thing and both individuals are legally aloud to keep or release.

Once again congratulations Bartada on the great fishing day.!


----------



## Dougerus

I wish someone would take a few of these small White Bass out of the river there are just too many of them! I get tired of taking them off the hook some days. I almost never catch a large mouth in the Muskingum river any more and wonder if the abundunce of these white bass rats has anything to do with it? Come take all the stiringers you want of them PLEASE!


----------



## Bherrick

When I saw those fish yesterday I was like wow, I wanted to reply, but then I remembered the annual "Mosquito" debate, so I just watched. I am glad that even though almost everyone felt a need to express their opinions, it stayed much more respectful than the "Mosquito" thread. Not fishing Mosquito very often made it easier to not voice any opinion, however my love for Ohio Power makes it harder. Amazing how it works that way sometimes. Anyhow, I'll keep my opinions to myself, much to the delight of the Staff here. I just want to again say its good that this thread stayed "Respectful". If we respect each other and respect the delicate balance that Mother Nature provides, we will be able to enjoy fishing/hunting and the great outdoors for the rest of our lives and our children's children.

Nice fish :B


----------



## billybob7059

First of all those are some nice fish and they will be memories your son will keep forever. When I first saw those pic's I will admit I was a little upset that some one would keep that many big bass. But he didn't do anything against the law. I am a C&R person myself and feel thats its best for the fishery. Little bass lakes can be fished out very easy but so can big lakes like lake erie. Just look at the walleye pop. there use to be 80 million walleye in the lake now were down to half that. We really need to look at how many fish we harvest from our waters. As any fish is worth more in the water than in the pan.
good fishing to ya.


----------



## dutchlundy

wow, I love the passion for fishing on this web-site!!!!

I have read all the posts the past 2 days, and I really do love the input each has. The respectful way that everyone has went about speaking their piece is very refreshing!. (dont we wish the Democrats and Republicans could do it so well??) Speaking on AEP, we have what I like to call the best hidden secret in the mid-west. It is like going to canada to go fishing, and it is right in our back yard. Well the hidden secret isnt a hidden secret anymore, and unlike erie, buckeye, Indian, and st'marys it doesnt get the game-warden patrol that it should (though I was down there 2 weeks ago, and the watercraft dept. was all over the place. if you fish with a jon-boat, or a 2 celled float tube, you better get it registered and classified as a boat, or you will face a HUGE fine. and I mean from a noise whistle to all security life jackets etc. ) Until the Ohio fishing and game gets active down their, (they are with the boating dept) we as fisherman have to treat it like taking just one newspaper out of a box------the honor system. I am not pushing either side, but just doing what we can to preserve the area! Let me take MISFITS side here, why just target one species, well I would have no problem taking bass out, but 2-4 lbers let alone females? you can not do that in most states, their are size regulations. And my point is, AEP is not governed the same as Buckeye lake with avid patrol etc. so we must support and self govern an area to protect it. No the guys did nothing illegal, but guess what, the tobacco companys arent either, yet they kill 600,000 americans a year. Why is canada a great place to fish????? because they have rules that govern their waters, especially during the spawn. Have you ever went to canda, and never tore up the fish? nope, I can almost guarantee that you havent. I have already written our local state representative requesting the ohio fish and game to exam these saving rules! i want canadians to come to ohio! I think we need to put our heads together, and come up with a way to regulate, and ensure great fishing not only at AEP but other lakes in the state! We shouldnt have to drive 14 hours to canada to have a great day on the water. anymore our state lakes, if you catch 3-4 bass in a day, you think you did great! in canda, that is like a joke! It can be different, all we as angler have to do is put our heads and ideas together, to not only protect the fish, but our rights as fisherman the same. Thanks for listening. Is anyone interested in starting a state wide petition to reform the regulations through state legislature? please both sides, give me your opinion. Dutchlundy


----------



## Guest

> I have taken the picture out since it has angered so many people


Just by reading the post, im glad I didnt see it. I wonder if your son will still be catching fish like that when he is your age? If stuff like this keeps on I can guarantee you the answer is a big N O .


----------



## jeffgummy

excellent post, I would be in favor of any measure that prohibited keeping bass during the spawn, sign me up!!


----------



## Sunshine

Bartada, looks like you and your son had a great time. Congrats on the fish. My oldest son wants to be a profisherman when he gets older, we're out on the water as much as possible. It's an awesome way to spend quality time together.


----------



## the great outdoorsman

First of all nice fish! How ever I do think it should be illegal to keep spawning bass. I also think you guys should be talking to the odnr about more stocking of the ponds in stead of complaining about someone keeping fish to eat. If you think you need a trophy pond to fish dig your own and stock it yourself then you can c&r all you want.


----------



## shroomhunter

It really doesn't matter wether you catch and release a spawning bass. The second the female or male is pulled from the bed the bluegills rush in and eat all the eggs and the nest is completely destroyed. I personally fish for blugills, crappie or saugeye while the bass are spawning. I like to let them have their young in peace. Just my own personal attempt at conservation!


----------



## squid_1

These were post spawn fish! I was down there last weekend also and not once did I see a bass on a bed in either of the ponds I fished. Eat them all it leaves more bluegill to catch!


----------



## shroomhunter

Fortunately for the bass the April weather threw alot of the bed fishermen off track. I was down there for shroom season and saw the bass spawning a little earlier than usual in many of the hidden lakes.
Of course I wasn't going to post that info


----------



## mojo

Aldi's sells Tilapia fillets for 4 bucks a bag, and it's just about as mild as any game fish you could catch in ohio. Kroger sells it cheap too. For a few bucks you could go out, catch tons of fish, take pics and release them, STILL have a great fish fry, and then go catch those same fish year after year (and they will be even bigger the next time). I keep a few walleye a year and the stocker trout but I would much rather spend a buck or two and get pollution free fish from the store than fish out my honeyhole or someone else's. It has nothing to do with jealousy, legalities, or anything else, just plain common sense to me.


----------



## mossboss

Brian.Smith said:


> People are just jealous,you had a hell of a day fishing you and your boy had alot of fun,I remember when my 4 year old daughter caught her first trout,it was just legal but she wanted that fish and it made her so happy to show her mom.Yes we should have released it ,but the look on my daughters face showing it to my wife was worth it.Why bash this guy when we should be saying well done( well done).I wish i could of seen your pics


 I caught 27 largemouth bass last fri night an took pics of 2 that were over 3 lbs.I dont think anyone is jealous at all.I personally think to keep 17 or 19 females full of eggs is wrong.Keep 2 apiece for 6 nice fillets.Or go buy some fish from the store.But,to each his own.What is the limit on bass from aep?


----------



## Smokin Joker

Nice catch guys.

No limit on most lakes at AEP. Some have slot limits near the campgrounds. I keep all the bass I catch that are in the 13-16 inch range. Any bigger and they taste bad and smaller are not worth the effort to fillet. 

I think the real reason all of these folks endorse C&R is cause they havent caught the big one yet and are hoping you dont get him 1st  . Just be responsible and everything will work out. You can bet your bottom dollar if I get a monster she will be on the wall!!! Dont forget about stunting. If too many fish remain in the smaller ponds, then there wont be any big-ones.


Good Luck
Brian


----------



## Fishing Flyer

That is not true that there is no limit of bass from most ohio power ponds! There is a limit of 5 bass--largmouth, smallmouth, and spotted--on all lakes in Ohio not already covered by special regulations and slot limits. AEP is not exempt. Therefore, any more than 5 bass kept per person is NOT legal!


----------



## Cat Mazter

Most of you dont know me, I have been in Bed for 6 Months now from yet 2 More Back Surgery's. This is 1 of the first years I have ever not went fishing at all, I just cant go with the pain Im in & The way my Back is getting worse Im just trying to get my Strength back up in time for Hunting Deer. It sucks so Bad because I want to go so Bad, I really Miss it.

Anyway there are *6 Site Specific AEP ponds that Are Singled out for these restrictions. The Limit on these 6 Ponds are 5 with none taken between 12-15 Inch's.. These Ponds & Lakes are MB40, MB41, MB42, MM29, MM34 & NB43. This is all on the ODNR website. * 
There is also a Statewide Limit he did break the Law on, your allowed Only 5 Singly or in Combination. Those are the rules on the ODNR Page.

I do have my own Opinion, Im not going to bash him or his son for fishing & having a great time. Thats what I live for & so do alot of us on here. No I dont think they should of kept the Fish; No I didnt see the Picture. Im glad I didnt too. He shouldnt show it to anyone as it shows a very Illegal Fishing Trip, That Picture alone might be enough to get a man in trouble, I dont know though, I wouldnt risk it though.

I have never & will never keep a Bass, Im not a Pro Bass man by any means, But I can show you the 100's of Pictures I have with Date & Time, Thats all I need to show how good I did that day, No Fish tales can come from a good Picture either I can go down here to the Lake on any nice evening & Catch 10-15, 3-5 lb Bass, Thats no Lie either. I catch alot of Dinks too. Yes it makes me sick to see people take more than they need or Take them out in Big Numbers like is being discussed. Will it have an Impact? I would say Yes it would. Why ? Like it has been said in other posts, It takes along time for these Bass to grow Big. The Off-spring from 10 Bass is how many Little Bass ? How Many Eggs were lost on this day ? In the small ponds & Lakes at AEP I believe in all Honesty that taking such a Large amount of Large Females Spawning like that will have an Impact on those Ponds/lakes, There wont be as many fish for you & your Kids to catch that easy in years to come. Some people just dont care or dont know the Reg's. Like they should. I see a Blatant disregard for alot of Fishing rules that get broke on our Small lake, But the way Taft has messed up our State, The Parks & Fisherys that we fish in Except the Rivers, Have lost alot of the Funding the once had for Stocking & Water Patrol or Just checking Licenses. Our Lake was fished out about 15 years ago; The Numbers are Higher now because of people being made aware of Slot limit's & they are starting to take care of the Whole Lake better than they once did. Most of us are Volunteers that help Clean it up, cut weeds, Help drop in Trees for fish to hide in. We have also Made & Posted signs letting everyone know that there are limits on the fish. I dont know how many people my Buddy didnt give a Ticket to because they did turn them lose in front of him & he will give you 1 chance, If he catchs you again doing that, You will be going to court. Which is right in my mind, at least he gives them a chance to put them back 1 time instead of making a huge scene in front of the kids. It all boils down to what we teach the Fisherman of tomorrow about fishing & about C & R and how important it is to certain places that dont get stocked or taken care of very well. Even if Lake Logan did get Stocked as it should, it still takes those fish a long time to get that big. I keep a Few Saugeye & a Few Small Cats to eat. I have never taken more than my share or went over any limits while fishing.


Now I have taught my son , who is 22 now, That if you C&R and help out by Volunteering to help the area out then thats almost as satisfying than catching that big one & letting it go. Because I feel I am making a Difference in the Sport I love & Cherish and what I practice & Pass on to others will make a Difference as well. .

I know Mike Budzick Personally; I have known him a long time. We have trapped, Fished, Go shooting together & also go to Meetings around the Area talking to Sportsman & Kids, Giving the Hunters Safety Course in several Counties each year. I dont do with him what we used to do, Because of his job & my back. But he will give us the strait up honest truth about it all. Ill see him next week & Ill ask him to see what we can do to get a better grip on AEP & Those who Abuse it. He now Lobbys for all of us Sportsman here in Ohio, He is also real big into Stream & Lake environments. He was once the State Director for the ODNR a few years ago. But Ill post what he says about the Topic. There will not be a name mentioned at all or even this site, I would never do that to anyone, But Im going to ask it as a Scenario to see what he would say or do & If there is a way for us to get it changed to benefit the AEP Area as a whole for all of us.

Your Son will remember the trip forever; I wouldnt try to ever take those memories away from him. This will make him want to fish more & more as he gets older. But you Dad should know the Regs. & Limits where youre Fishing.

Catmazter

*An Example on how The Picture can hurt you*. A few years ago a Man in Vinton County was doing his own Timbering of his land. Him & his son work on this land a lot to get the trees down & cleared out. While cleaning up the branches on His Property, He found a Dead Snake a tree limb killed it during the cutting of the tress. It was Big & like nothing he ever saw before. So that Picture his son took made it to the Papers in the town & all over the state. Well when the law saw the picture they went to his house & Arrested him, took him to court & he had to pay a huge fine & I believe he did some time over it. The Dead Snake he was Holding was a Timber Rattler, Its Protected in Ohio & he didnt take the right steps After he found it dead. He didnt know any better, But ignorance is no excuse


Like I said Im not bashing you & your son, But you should know all the rules before you go on another fishing trip there.


----------



## leckig

good post Catzmatzer. I am trurly sorry about your back - I am still recovering from my knee surgery which is probably just a scratch compared to yours. Get better!


----------

